# Tuesday April 1



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see a few more reports being posting after a long cold winter. I have even been on the water for the last few days and it felt really good. I have not taken any pictures, but my new buddies Kevin and Doug sent me some yesterday. I like reading all the reports but pictures really do add to the excitement and suck me right into the report. 

Well, here's what we did on April 1st. And No this is not a joke. I would have posted one but my wife got me really good so mine would only be second to her brillant minded drama. That's another story.

Kevin picked up his new baby on Monday and wanted to get some blood on her. She is the brand new addition to his family. A 27' Cape Horn and she is a beauty. A fish catching beast and Kevin you will catch all you want with her. Congrates Kevin on a beautiful boat. 

On to the good stuff, After a slight mix up on which launch to meet at, I was in Gulf Breeze and they were in Pensacola. It was all in good fun and we laughed about it later. We did finally meet and loaded the boat in Pensacola and pushed off around 8am. Messed around for a good while in the bay catching pinfish and getting to know the boat. Actually caught more bait than I thought and then decided to head offshore. Hit a couple spots on the way out to "The Spot" and got a few scamp to get the first blood on the boat. Got to The Spot only to find two commercial fishing boats anchored up right on top of it. Dog gone my luck. Well, that use to be The Spot. And hey, everyone has to make a living. Good luck guys, may your boxes be full and calm seas to you. On to greener pastures. Fished about 3 spots within a mile or so and got our limit of scamps, a blackfin, and threw back some really nice gags and snapper. Seas were picking up and I had a aj place about 10 miles away. But, with these seas, it was going to be a long ride. Decided to try a closer place and God smiled on me once again. First drop ended up in a tangle, but the next got a double up on amberjack and then Doug dropped one more time to finish up our limit. We did not get many pictures and none of the whole catch but here are a few on the boat. 
Thanks Kevin and Doug for inviting me along. You Guys were alot of fun and hope to fish with you again soon. And Thank you God for all the super nice people you send to me to fish with. I am truly blessed to meet and spend time of the water with some of the very best people in this world. I use to get worried everytime I met some new people to fish with but not anymore. Some how, truly good people contact me and I'm sure that many on my friends on this site help with that. Thank you all for everything you do for me. Every kind word and person you send my way is never taken for granted and everyone of them are appreciated. Thanks Everyone!
By the way, My home phone has been changed.
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Home/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Marine7236 (Apr 24, 2012)

*What a boat*

Nice haul of fish, that boat will keep you in the water for years to come.. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome batch of fish and sure enough fantastic ride!!! Captain you are a top notch class act too. That is what gets you so many good people to fish with!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work Capt!! Good looking fish and some happy folks!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet ride, great report, keep up the awesome work you do for folks!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report Capt Delynn. I cant wait for July to get here! I always enjoy your reports.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Joerob5 said:


> Thanks for the report Capt Delynn. I cant wait for July to get here! I always enjoy your reports.


You and me both Joe!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the post & pics Captain...Great looking boat


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sweet boat alsome fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report delynn!! good to see some nice AJ's.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Report Capt. Nice fish too.. Any size to those Scamp ? I know you usually get some really nice ones.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like smiles were abundant, great job as usual Captain!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw them filling on Monday and it is a beautiful sled. How do the 150s push it though? And of course great report as always.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Wish I could say the scamps were huge, but that was simply not the case. Average size, and nothing you would have to measure. I think the biggest one was about 8 lbs. Every fisherman has their excuse and mine was we spent to much time in the bay learning the new boat, electronics, and catching to much bait. Then the seas kicked up on us and I settled for the area we were in and did not want to go out any farther. 
Their boat has yamaha 200's on it. The sweet spot seemed to be around 4000 rpms and that was about 30 mph. I think those numbers are right but don't hold me to it. My memory is like my hair line, its going pretty quick. 
I will say this, those boys had a great time and had the best positive attitudes on the water. Just wanted to be on the water and have a good time. The fish were a bonus. Everytime they threw one on the deck, it was all smiles. Now that is what fishing is all about. 
We fished wrecks and bottom from 100' out to 270'. The fish seem to be everywhere but the bite was not red hot. We got 1 to 6 off every spot and then move on. The amberjacks were on fire thou.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish and very nice boat. Maybe I'll get my boat going again.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang!


----------

